# CRAWFISH?



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

This year because of the rain crawfish will be cheap but shrimp will be expensive. I know its cheaper to buy a sack of crawfish but is there any place in Texas where I can catch my own. I grew up in Louisiana and would like to bring my kids to catch some. I hear the lower end of the trinity may have some. I live North of Houston.

Shadslinger you and Matt are invited if I find some. Have Peerow and nets. Need Crayfish!!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Gofish2day said:


> This year because of the rain crawfish will be cheap but shrimp will be expensive. I know its cheaper to buy a sack of crawfish.


I can't tell. I was driving around Houston all day to get some to fish with and every store from SE Houston to SW and to NE Houston were out. And anywhere that were selling them, had on sale for over $3.50 a lb. So if you know of a cheap place and has them in stock, please let me know. Because I have some hybrids waitng for me to feed them.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I used to catch a lot of crawfish in the backwater of the Neches river, I'll check it out for you. MMMMMMM crawfish!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Check with Rose's Seafood in Kemah at 281-474-3536 . Or L&L Seafood at 281-445-0044 in N Houston off I-45. Rose's will have better prices though.



SaltH2oAssassin said:


> I can't tell. I was driving around Houston all day to get some to fish with and every store from SE Houston to SW and to NE Houston were out. And anywhere that were selling them, had on sale for over $3.50 a lb. So if you know of a cheap place and has them in stock, please let me know. Because I have some hybrids waitng for me to feed them.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Karl,

If you're just looking to catch some for fun, I know the ditch next to Spring Stuebner Rd between I-45 and Old Town Spring holds a really nice crawfish population when it's wet, and brother, IT'S WET! Could even float a pirogue out there.


----------



## wheezer25 (Jun 18, 2005)

*crawfish*

The seafood stores in Seabrook and Kemah did not have crawfish last weekend, got on the internet found some at Capt. Kiwii's in Crosby on fm 2100 and they where not cheap $ 3.85 a pound, and they where small, a few where good size but for the most part they small.


----------



## unspokenkid (May 26, 2009)

blue water seafood in houston off of 1960 has some good ones i remember last year i did a a crawfish boil and got a 35 pound sack for $70


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

My dad and I (years ago) would seine along side I-10 at the Trinity River bridge....we'd always fill a cooler there...they were big, and sometimes we'd seine up a kitty too...that only happens when the river is up like it should be now down there....good luck:fish:


----------



## Mako$Money (Aug 28, 2009)

The water is up along the right of way between the trinity and old and lost river. Not up real high but probably enough to try some crawfish seining.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. On the way to New Orleans last weekend all the rice fields and the A Swamp was full of water. The crawfish will be cheap this spring once the A Swamp gets in full swing. I have 40 deep water nets i made myself. I used to take my kids back in New Orleans to the Honey island swamp and NO East. You could really fill the boat. I can taste them already!!!

Shadslinger - you find em! I have the nets and Peerow!!!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

This place has the best prices in Houston. They are located just off i-45 near the beltway 8. You will need to place an order. I don't know how much they are now. Too early and the prices are too high.

L & L Seafood
281-445-0044


----------

